# JBR 1 Bedroom



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

Dear Expats,

I really need your urgent comments on this.

I found an AMAZING 1 bedroom furnished apartment at JBR - Sadaf 6 Tower, it is:

1250 sq ft
Very large bedroom
large kitchen
large living room
2 bathrooms
Small maid room
Small balcony
Furniture is new and very decent

The apartment has a FULL SEA VIEW from all the bedroom, kitchen and living room.

The rent is for 100K, 1 cheaque, AC/Chiller not included, 10K Security deposit.

Now, this apartment will be for me, my wife and 10 months old daughter. My all in all salary (including all allowances and yearly bonuses) is 26 K / Month.

Do you think its a good catch? Do you think a person with an average spending habits (allocating 6,000 AED / Month for shopping, grocery, going out.. etc) can afford such an apartment?

Please give me your comments, as I am new to UAE, and i really don't know whether to proceed or not. Giving that i am more than happy with paying an extra (10K for the amazing view location of the apartment).


----------



## telecompro (Apr 4, 2013)

Looks like a great deal - where did you manage to get this?

From the savings point of view, i will leave this to more experienced people who can judge based on your salary.


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

telecompro said:


> Looks like a great deal - where did you manage to get this?
> 
> From the savings point of view, i will leave this to more experienced people who can judge based on your salary.


Dear Telecompro,

finally i found someone who thinks it is a great deal! i wonder why all people around me are saying it is not! it seems i can't make them see it the way i do! .... having a FULL view of Atlantis while i am on my bed!.. that gotta worth something!

No people keep saying over and over about the traffic, and the humidity and that i will be charged 1,000 AED / Month for the Chiller!

I don't think this is true! I've been to the area couple of times... and yeah there is traffic, but in 30 min you can manage to get it or get out! and i think 500 AED / Month is more reasonable charge for the chiller, but again, like i said... maybe i am just overwhelmed about the apartment, and cant see the truth about it!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I would never pay 100K for a one-bedroom apartment in JLT. The maid's room is probably just big enough to store a bicycle and most likely doesn't have a window. Then you have the dewa/AC chiller fees on top of the rent, which will probably cost you at least another 1,000/month or 12,000/year. 100K + the money spent on chiller fees will get you a nice apartment in a nicer part of Dubai, either the Marina or Greens or Downtown. 

But if I made 26,000/month, with a wife and a baby, I'd be looking at 2-bedroom flats in Silicon Oasis for 70K (max). Or even Al Nahda for 50K, depending on how important it is to save as much money as possible. 

But that's me. We can't tell you if it's worth it. Only you know what your priorities are.


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> I would never pay 100K for a one-bedroom apartment in JLT. The maid's room is probably just big enough to store a bicycle and most likely doesn't have a window. Then you have the dewa/AC chiller fees on top of the rent, which will probably cost you at least another 1,000/month or 12,000/year. 100K + the money spent on chiller fees will get you a nice apartment in a nicer part of Dubai, either the Marina or Greens or Downtown.
> 
> But if I made 26,000/month, with a wife and a baby, I'd be looking at 2-bedroom flats in Silicon Oasis for 70K (max). Or even Al Nahda for 50K, depending on how important it is to save as much money as possible.
> 
> But that's me. We can't tell you if it's worth it. Only you know what your priorities are.


Dear Tally,

I appreciate your comment.. Sorry if misstated the location, the apartment i am talking about is in JBR not JLT, and it is directly on the beach.

And yes, i saw a 2 bedroom apartment on Marina and JLT, for 100K, but it was exactly for the same size (1,200 sq ft)... so i was like, 1 huge bedroom is much more better than 2 tiny bedrooms that will only fit for a bed... that the way i look into things!

And one more thing.. I am here in UAE to live not only to make money and go back to my home country... so again, why not to "live" while living here...

And don't you think that 1,000 AED / Month is a little bit for the chiller fees! or is it from an experience?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

*Having a FULL view of Atlantis while i am on my bed!.. that gotta worth something!* You can't see the Atlantis if you're sleeping.

*in 30 min you can manage to get it or get out!* I live in the Greens, and it takes me 5 minutes to get onto Sheikh Zayed. Why would I want to sit in traffic for 30 minutes just to get out of JBR/Marina? 

*and i think 500 AED / Month is more reasonable charge for the chiller, but again, like i said... maybe i am just overwhelmed about the apartment, and cant see the truth about it!*

Everything adds up. Let's say chiller charges are 500/month. That's 6,000 per year. 

Then there's dewa. Let's say it's only 200 a month (wife and kid at home all day = watching lots of tv and computer use). Then you have the 5% housing tax, divided by 12 months. 5% of 100K is 5,000, add the 2,400/year for energy/water usage = 7,400 AED.

Then there's internet/tv package. You'll probably get the 500/AED month package. Another 6,000 per year.

Then there's a maid service. Do you want one? It'll probably be another 500/month, or 6,000 AED year.

Add it all up. Rent = 100,000. Agent's fee = 5,000. Dewa deposit = 2,000. Annual chiller charges = 6,000. Annual dewa + housing tax charge = 7,400. Internet/tv package - 6,000. Maid (optional) = 6,000. 

Total = 132,400 AED just to get started if you take this apartment (and I'm not including the deposit or any chiller deposits).


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> I would never pay 100K for a one-bedroom apartment in JLT. The maid's room is probably just big enough to store a bicycle and most likely doesn't have a window. Then you have the dewa/AC chiller fees on top of the rent, which will probably cost you at least another 1,000/month or 12,000/year. 100K + the money spent on chiller fees will get you a nice apartment in a nicer part of Dubai, either the Marina or Greens or Downtown.
> 
> But if I made 26,000/month, with a wife and a baby, I'd be looking at 2-bedroom flats in Silicon Oasis for 70K (max). Or even Al Nahda for 50K, depending on how important it is to save as much money as possible.
> 
> But that's me. We can't tell you if it's worth it. Only you know what your priorities are.


+1

Being a good deal is relative. On that note, a 1 bedroom in JBR (even with good view) for 100k isn't a great deal but rather an OK deal. I wouldn't rush to get the lease signed but would almost try to negotiate it down if at all possible.

You'll get varying answers on this forum. They'll be based on everyone's own perception on what's important to them eg: spending 30 minutes just to get in or out of JBR isn't acceptable in most people's view as it should only take you 30 minutes to get across town.

At the end, you have to decided. If you like the location and you can afford it, why not?!


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

Ok, maybe i forgot to add that my employer will pay me anything above 60 K but below 90 K. So if i get an apartment for 70 K then i will be paying 60 K and then they will only pay 10 K.

That's why i am looking for something between 80-100 K.

So, actually my salary is 24,500 AED/Month, but with the extra housing allowance, which i will only get if i rent a 90K+ apartment, it will be 26K


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That's a very odd housing 'allowance'. I don't think I've come across anything like that arrangement before.

What it works out to is that your employer is requiring you to spend 60K before you actually get a housing allowance. It's ridiculous. They should offer you the full 30,000 that they're apprently willing to pay, without adding any conditions to it. 

they will give you


mohammed.hasan said:


> Ok, maybe i forgot to add that my employer will pay me anything above 60 K but below 90 K. So if i get an apartment for 70 K then i will be paying 60 K and then they will only pay 10 K.
> 
> That's why i am looking for something between 80-100 K.
> 
> So, actually my salary is 24,500 AED/Month, but with the extra housing allowance, which i will only get if i rent a 90K+ apartment, it will be 26K


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

mohammed.hasan said:


> Ok, maybe i forgot to add that my employer will pay me anything above 60 K but below 90 K. So if i get an apartment for 70 K then i will be paying 60 K and then they will only pay 10 K.
> 
> That's why i am looking for something between 80-100 K.
> 
> So, actually my salary is 24,500 AED/Month, but with the extra housing allowance, which i will only get if i rent a 90K+ apartment, it will be 26K


TallyHo has done a good job breaking down the cost for you.

Sounds like this particular apartment works for you. Based on your needs, it's in a good location, has good views and you can afford it.

Go for it .. and good luck!


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> That's a very odd housing 'allowance'. I don't think I've come across anything like that arrangement before.
> 
> What it works out to is that your employer is requiring you to spend 60K before you actually get a housing allowance. It's ridiculous. They should offer you the full 30,000 that they're apprently willing to pay, without adding any conditions to it.
> 
> they will give you


And by the way i work in a government authority! ... If they were to give me 30K on the first place, they beleive me, i would have been looking for something about 50K - 60K max! Because then i will know i can make some savings!... but with thier condition.. i am more than willing to pay an extra 10K to get their 30K...

Where i work, there are 9000+ employees, 80% of them can't afford to pay 60K which means that they do save millions with this tricky condition


----------



## mohammed.hasan (May 22, 2013)

Does this look in anyway realistic:

Monthly
Rent ------------	AED 8,500
DEWA / Bills ---	AED 500
Chiller Bill ------ AED 600
Mobile ---------- AED 250
Internet -------- AED 350
Car Reg -------- AED 250
Salik ------------	AED 100
Mawakif -------- AED 50
Fuel ------------- AED 500
Shopping ------ AED 1,500
Outs ------------	AED 1,500
Grocery -------- AED 1,500
Misc ------------	AED 1,500

Monthly 16K AED

If it is realistic (give or take 2K on average).. looks like i can make it, with a saving of 10K every month  right?


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> That's a very odd housing 'allowance'. I don't think I've come across anything like that arrangement before.


Pretty sure he's got a job with DEWA, as this is their standard housing allowance.
I don't understand the logic behind it, probably a way to limit the housing costs per employer.

And to the OP, I don't think it's a great deal, far from it. You're close to one or two construction sites. And I don't know what do you mean by full sea view, isn't your view obstructed by Sadaf 1 and 2, which are closer to the beach?
Lastly, I don't think that JBR is good for families with babies and toddlers.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

mohammed.hasan said:


> Does this look in anyway realistic:
> 
> Monthly
> Rent ------------	AED 8,500
> ...


My DEWA for a similar sized apartment is 970. My TV/Internet/phone is 500.

My speeding tickets run 1200 a month


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

mohammed.hasan said:


> Does this look in anyway realistic:
> 
> Monthly
> Rent ------------	AED 8,500
> ...


500 for dewa is cutting it close. I work 9-8 most days and I'm a save the planet nut who switches off everything yet my dewa still runs 200-250. I live in a studio apartment. In a 1 bed with wife and kid at home all day, I think 700 - 1000 would be more the case for you.

Chiller - emicrazy sent me a bill for over 3,000 last month. Apparently, this is my usage since mid January (roughly nearly a 1,000/month) though I travel for my job half the time and I hate air conditioning. The landlord, emicrazy and I have been at it for a month! I'm hoping they cut off their stupid chiller and leave me alone!

My Internet and TV costs 400


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree with above that it is an OK deal, not great. Furthermore, security deposit is normally 5% so it should be 5k AED. 
I also live in JBR and I like it here. We have a 3-bedroom and my chiller charges are 300 AED per month fixed, and I think on average around 200 AED per month for consumption (I do not chill below 26 degrees though). For a 1-bedroom this should definitely be less.



Byja said:


> Lastly, I don't think that JBR is good for families with babies and toddlers.


I don't agree, there are many children playing at the plaza level at the end of the afternoon. It is nice and safe because there are no cars.


----------

